# red malle burl



## rando81 (Aug 22, 2008)

Red malle burl from nolan , turned last weekend for a craft show. Was hoping to make enough for a new camera but traffic was slow and bearly broke even.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 22, 2008)

Holy cow, man, that is gorgeous. I'm glad to see you went with a natural design with it instead of something ornate. Bravo!


----------



## Nolan (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: Man thats a nice piece of burl you got there!!


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 22, 2008)

Dang----sure wish I knew where a person could buy burl like that----WoW


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful bowl. You do nice work.


----------



## Hosspen (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome bowl! I really like the creatures inside! How did you know they were in there?


----------



## Fred (Aug 24, 2008)

That is definitely an excellent turning. The wood is fantastic! Will you be putting an type of wax or oil finish on it soon? I can't exactly tell from the photograph what you may have on it already, if anything!

Please post your source for the blank as I am sure others would like to know where it came from.


----------



## rando81 (Aug 24, 2008)

I got the burl from Nolan on his ebay store. Right now all  I have for a finish is walnut oil handrubbed in


----------



## Grizz (Aug 24, 2008)

That is one of the nicest pieces I've seen on this site.  Wow!


----------



## ahoiberg (Aug 25, 2008)

very cool. nice work.


----------



## PenPal (Aug 25, 2008)

*Red Mallee Burl*

A friend of mine Skillo sends tons of Mallee to America that he cuts himself maybe Nolan buys from him. Wherever the bowl is great and that timber is never dull in my opinion.

When dry it sure is a hard timber to work with mostly people here working it wet or at least damp for that reason, makes fabulous pens as well.( pens always turned dry)

I agree the shape and lip treatment was sympathetic to that lovely grain.Well done.

Peter.  PS an observation the prices over your way for the various Mallees is very favourable since it is a heavy timber and from where I live and a real lot is sent from take a look on the map just how far away we are from any of you in the USA, my Location
Canberra Australia as the Chinese said at the Olympics the centre of the universe as I am sure where you all live is as well.


----------



## louisbry (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice work.  I want to turn a burl similar to yours and can only hope it comes out so beautiful.


----------



## angelofdeath (Aug 30, 2008)

beautiful piece of burl you got your paws on.  i really like the fact that you left it natural.  Beautiful


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 30, 2008)

Great work!
Great Burl!


----------

